# wrong state



## Raine (Nov 22, 2004)

why does my state show Oregon?  And when I change it, nothing happens.


----------



## Alix (Nov 22, 2004)

I am not sure Rainee, but I will bump this in hopes that maybe GB will see it and be able to help you out. He is good at this stuff.


----------



## GB (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Rainee,

Try reselecting your country again (even though that is showing correctly) and then selecting the correct state. I think the country needs to be selected every time you make a change to the state. Give it a shot and let us know if it works.


----------



## Raine (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks GB that worked.


----------



## GB (Nov 22, 2004)

Awesome


----------

